# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  To proto puplic Access Point sto Ba8i-Samou leitourgei!!

## dalai

nai leitourgei kanonika kai elpizo na filotimi8ei kanenas na sinde8ei.
an kapios epi8imei na dokimasei ti tyxi tou mporo na tou daniso pliri eksoplismo gia client .pm me

----------


## dti

*Συγχαρητήρια!!!*
Αντε και σύντομα και με free broadband internet!  ::

----------


## ddimitris

7/8 - 25/8 θα είμαι στη Σάμο εγώ (ddimitris) και ο πατέρας μου (dermanis) με laptop και λίγο εξοπλισμό...  ::  αν θες για δοκιμή στείλε pm στον dermanis... καλή σύνδεση και καλό καλοκαίρι

----------


## rentis_city

Μπαμπάς και γιός στο AWMN... Μωρέ μπράβο, αυτή είναι φάση!  ::

----------


## dalai

Apo simera 8-8-2003 to Ba8i Samou menei kai pali xoris asyrmato diktio...
Dystixos meta apo epanelimenes oxliseis se gnostous,filous,katastimata texnologias oudis tous fanike na ekdilonei opiodipote endiaferon.
Ypo aftes tis sin8ikes apovlakopioisis,egkatalipo ka8e prospa8ia edo sti Samo kai...metakomizo!!!
Epitelous feygo!! se liges meres 8a vriskomai stin 8essaloniki ap'opou 8a sinexiso tis prospa8eies mou kai se afto to tomea.
Gia tin istoria ...an pote mpei asirmato diktio se afti tin ermi ti Samo tote eimai sigouros oti idi 8a exei ginei efikti i sindesi A8inas 8essalonikhs.
Distixos leo kai pali ,apogoteftika kai se afto to 8ema apo tous samiotes.
De pirazei omos...as elpizoun gia to mellon.
Y.G.An kai i meta8esi mou einai asxeti me to 8ema wi-fi ,ilpiza kapios na kratouse ton -etoimo- eksoplismo mou kai na sinexize...omos tipote
 ::

----------


## sotiris

dalai
pisteuo (prosopiki kai mono apopsi) oti o kraxtis pou tha kanei kapoion na endiaferthei amesa kai zesta me to thema tou wifi einai to internet...

otan to opoiodipote wi fi diktio se opoiodipote simeio tis xoras ftasei se simeio na prosferei poli ftini (i akoma kalitera dorean) prosbasi sto internet...tote pragmatika tha ginei megalo mpam (kai isos tote arxisoun ta pragmatika provlimata).

gia paradeigma ean ola itane kala stin samo kai esi emenes ekei kai eixes mia dsl grammi kai eleges se osous piges oti stinontas to diktio tha eixan ektos ton allon kai para poli ftino internet pisteuo oti to endiaferon tha itan megalo.

tha mou peis tora siga ta auga gia tous isp gia merikes ekatontades trellous pou theloun na kanoun sharing 4-5 adsl stin athina,xestike i forada sto aloni,otan omos arxisei to thema pio organomena (xoris provlimata sindesis kai statherotitas,ola tipopoiimena kai eukola,kai o kathenas me mia kartoula na mporei na sindeete sto diadiktio px sta 64k dorean,) kai oi merikes ekatontades ginoun merikes xiliades (kai i empeiria mou tosa xronia sto inet leei oti ta nea auta metadidontai me geometrikous rithmous), tote tha arxisoun na to skeftontai.

ego auto pisteuo kai tha to leo "to ftino internet einai o kraktis tis anaptixis tou wifi"

----------


## dti

> Apo simera 8-8-2003 to Ba8i Samou menei kai pali xoris asyrmato diktio...
> Dystixos meta apo epanelimenes oxliseis se gnostous,filous,katastimata texnologias oudis tous fanike na ekdilonei opiodipote endiaferon.


Κι όμως έχουν δείξει ενδιαφέρον οι φοιτητές της Σάμου, στο Καρλόβασι.
Θα πρότεινα αν δεν είναι πολύ αργά να προσπαθήσεις να επικοινωνήσεις με τον [email protected]

----------


## jason_2004

gia xara!!!
an kai den exo megali ebiria sto wi-fi (opos katalavenete eimai kainourgios sto xoro!!) prokeitai entos vdomadas na ertho sti samo gia ligo vevaia xroniko diastima (mia dio vdomades)
apo oti katalava i oli katastasi sto nisi einai apogoitheutiki alla oso kairo tha eimai ekei tha borousa na ertho se epikinonia me opoion endiaferete (dalai....?) "mpas" kai prosfero katholou voithia......  ::  etsi ki ego tha boreso na apoktiso perisoteres gnoseis epi tou thematos!!!

----------


## dalai

eyxaristo poly gia tin prosferomeni voi8eia paidia alla to mono pou exei menei sto spiti mou einai enas anemistiras ena krevati kai mia kerea tileorasis!
ola ta pragmata mou exoun metafer8ei stis 8essaloniki.mazi tous kai ego se 15 meres!
dti me ton apan samio exo er8ei se epikoinonia edo kai arketous mines.Aftos omos vriskete sto Karlovasi samou eno ego sti Samo Samou.Ta 2 afta xoria apexoun pano apo 45 xil kai anamesa tous vriskontai 2 vouna ton 1000 metron +.
Giafto kai leo oti emeine xoris wi-fi to va8i(samos samou) i proteyousa.
Pantos den emeinan oloi apa8eis...eftyxos ena filaraki mou, filoksenise arketes meres to 2o PC sto ksenodoxio tou se ena domatio me panoramiki 8ea dipla sto stadio samou opote kai mporesame na kanoume kapies dokimes.(tnx Taso)
To provlima me afton einai oti feygei ka8e xeimona stin aystralia opote den mporouse na sinexisei monos tou.
Tora oson afora to free internet,exete dikio.alla afou feygo ego den mporo na kano tipote.Ektos aftou den gnorizo tipote apo linux kai 8a mou itan poly diskolo na stiso ena server apo monos mou.Kai oi alloi den endiafer8ikan na ma8oun pos na kanoun kati.
afta...kala na pernate
Aa! Opios er8ei gia diakopes sti samo as min ntrapei na parei til.8a xaro na ta poume.2273024988

----------

